
SHAttered - koolba
http://shattered.io/
======
jaybosamiya
Related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13713480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13713480)

------
coldpie
Ugh, another cute name. Who let marketing get their hands on exploits?

~~~
nothrabannosir
People who care about public awareness. Imagine we never talked about
Heartbleed, but always said CVE-2014-0160, instead? That would do wonders to
raise awareness about the issue of software security, I'm sure.

